# Williamsburg Plantation Resort. 2BR or 4BR. July 3-10



## tedshare (May 19, 2016)

**Sunday July 3 -- Sunday July 10, 2016, Suite A for $695
**Sunday July 3 -- Sunday July 10, 2016, Suite B for $625

More info about the resort:
http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Resort.aspx?resort=6

Suite A: 2 bedroom 2 bath, downstairs, full kitchen (range/oven)
Suite B: 2 bedroom 2 bath, upstairs, partial kitchen (hotplate)

You can rent both Suite A and B units as a 4 bedroom condo.


----------



## tedshare (May 28, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## tedshare (Jun 9, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## tedshare (Jun 19, 2016)

*Rented.*

No longer available.


----------

